# Heat In The Bathroom



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's an update on our bathroom heat mod. As posted before, when I removed the panel to access under the tub I found an extra electrical outlet. I mounted it to the hallway wall. I still have to get a plate for it to make it complete.

I received my ordered pieces for the mod yesterday and dove right in today. I was having a hard time finding a reducer flange for the 2" ducting. Having an automotive background it occurred to me that maybe an exhaust adapter might work. I went to AutoZone and bought a 2" to 2.5" adapter. I cut just above the bevel on the 2.5" side which gave me a nice flange to work with. I did have to flatten it slightly. I drilled 4 holes for mounting screws and it worked. After that it was just a matter of making a hole to pass the duct hose through. I cut the hole on the side of the tub board for the register and connected it all. Here are a few pics.





























































Bo


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Impressed! Thanks for the photos. That has moved up to Mod #2012-1!!!


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

sounds like they forgot to install outlet in the wall.


----------



## kcfddoogie (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice this one will be on my list


----------

